# LGB Mogul Voltage



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

When picking a battery pack for my Dash 9, I made a big mistake and went with a 14.8 volt pack. 

I don't want to make the same mistake with my LGB Mogul. 

What track voltage is recommended for the LGB Moguls?

Will 22 volt battery pack hurt the motor in the LGB Mogul?

I will be using a Revo to operate and an aftermarket sound system.

I'd rather err on the high side so long as the high voltage doesn't hurt the motor.

Voltage to the lights can be regulated or bulbs for the higher voltage used.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Actually, you need to be more concerned with the max voltage the Revo can handle... some will not work above 21 volts, and many have problems at 24 volts. 

So stay at 21-22 volts... will you use an Aristo pack? 

Also, check the sound system, what type? 

Greg


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I bought a Tenergy pack the last time 

Haven't decided on a sound system yet 

I like the Phoeinix in the Dash 9


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

I generally would recommend higher in a diesel, lower in a steam loco. Higher voltage = higher top speed.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

What is the best battery voltage for an LGB mogul depends on how you wire the mogul up. 
1). If you are simply going to power the regular LGB electrics with the output of the REV then you will need 18 - 20 volts. Be advised that until the loco actually receives at least 6 volts it does nothing. 
2). If you separate the LGB motor out of the LGB electrics and power just it with the REVO you can use a 14.4 volt battery pack and it will run just fine. To have constant brightness directional lighting I feed the battery voltage into a small DPDT relay controlled by a lighting output. The other side of the relay goes to what were the track pick ups. No need to rewire the lights then.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Note All LGB moguls came with 5 volt lights and smoke and LGB ran 6.2 volts to these. I use a 6 volt regulator on my LGB engines when I convert them. 
LGB motors will take 20 volts and most decoders can be programmed to limit the top voltage supplied to the motors.


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

I certainly agree concerning the 14.8 volts and the DAsh 9. It will really crawl at that voltage!!! Do you still have the 14.8 volt battery? Try it on the Mogul, you might be very satisfied with it in that engine, since you really don't want it to as fast as at least I like the Dash 9 to go!

Ed


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Small correction on decoders: most of them do NOT limit the top voltage to the motor, they are PWM output, which means they supply variable WIDTH (in time) FULL VOLTAGE pulses to the motor... essentially the "output" transistors are just big on off switches. 

A very short "on" time followed by a longer off time give lower average power to the motor (goes slower) but the actual instantaneous voltage is the full supply voltage. 

Motors and incandescent light bulbs will sort of "average" this, but electronics will see the full voltage. Depending on the design of a lighting circuit, crazy stuff can happen. 

So, asking about how the voltage will affect the Revo, and also especially if you feed the motor output of the Revo to things other than just the motor is an important question. 

Greg


----------

